# Traits d'union dans les lieux et noms géographiques



## PoorLeno

Bonjour à tous,

Y a-t-il une règle globale pour les noms de lieux quant à l'usage des traits d'union ?

Je me pose la question notamment pour des noms "à rallonge" pour lesquels on ne trouve pas la même orthographe sur les sites officiels et sur Wikipédia.

Quelques exemples :

Val(-)d'Oise
Côte(-)d'Or
Les Sables(-)d'Olonne
Orgères(-)en(-)Beauce

Bonus : la Planche(-)des(-)Belles(-)Filles 

Merci


----------



## OLN

Bonjour PoorLeno.

Cette page qui mentionne un extrait de la Charte de Toponymie de l'IGN (2003) pourrait t'intéresser :


> *4.14 - Trait d'union
> 
> 4.14.1 Noms officiels*
> 
> Les noms officiels composés comportent un trait d'union entre tous les termes, sauf après l'article initial ou lorsqu'il y a une apostrophe.
> 
> Exemples : Pas-de-Calais, l'Isle-Jourdain, Clavans-en-Haut-Oisans, Crécy-la-Chapelle, Gif-sur-Yvette, la Roche-sur-Yon.
> 
> *4.14.2 Autres noms*
> 
> Règle générale Les noms de lieux habités, de lieux-dits, de détails géographiques, qu'ils soient français ou régionaux, ne comportent en principe jamais de trait d'union. En particulier, on ne met pas de trait d'union entre un substantif et un adjectif, ni entre deux substantifs.
> 
> Exemples : Borde Basse, le Pont Neuf, Château Beau, Champ Grand ; Maison Martin, Combe Loup, le Plessis Chênet, l'Aunay Jacquet, Port Saintry ; la Ville ès Martin, Col du Mont Genèvre, Pas de Calais (détroit), Parc Naturel Régional du Haut Languedoc (ce n'est pas une région administrative) ;    Saint-Jean des Vignes, Château la Ville, La Lardière sur Sèvre, Château Gaillard, Guagno les Bains, Saint-Quentin en Yvelines, Marne la Vallée, Orléans la Source, Station du Haut Asco, Station des Deux Alpes (ce ne sont pas des communes) ; Font Vielle (vieille source, occitan), Pen Guen (tête blanche, breton), Valdu Niellu (forêt sombre, corse), Casa Mozza (maison détruite, corse).
> 
> Exception : on note traditionnellement avec un trait d'union le toponyme Bel-Air, d'usage très fréquent (mais on écrit Belle Vue).
> 
> Lorsqu'un toponyme reprend en partie seulement un nom officiel, on ne porte pas de trait d'union entre les différents termes.
> Exemples : Lac de Grand Lieu (commune de Saint-Philbert-de-Grand-Lieu, Loire-Atlantique)..




Tu en trouveras peut-être d'autres plus récentes.


----------



## danielc

Considérons le parc Jean-Drapeau à Montréal, ou les aéroports Pierre-Elliot-Trudeau, Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle.

Quelle est la règle pour les traits-d'union?

Si l'on consulte les liens suivants, pour l'aéroport CDG,


dans ce lien, il n'y a pas de traits-d'union dans "Charles de Gaulle"

http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/passagers/acces/paris-charles-de-gaulle/plans-terminaux

ici, sur la même page, on écrit Charles de Gaulle avec et sans traits-d'union
http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_61839/aeroport-roissy-charles-de-gaulle-cdg/

et avec traits-d'union
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aéroport_de_Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle

J'ai l'impression, au moins à Montréal, qu'on applique une règle de traits-d'union avec plus de cohérence. Mais quelle est la règle?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voir aussi les fils précédents :
Traits d'union dans les noms composés - forum Français Seulement
[…]


----------



## danielc

Comment expliquons-nous la variété dans l'usage de traits-d'union pour l'aéroport Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle, par exemple? Les sites suivants sont quand même de caractère officiel:

http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/passagers/acces/paris-charles-de-gaulle/plans-terminaux

http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_61839/aeroport-roissy-charles-de-gaulle-cdg/

Le lien suggéré par le modérateur ne répond pas exactement à la question.


Wordsmyth said:


> Les noms de lieux semblent être une exception : là, on voit presque toujours des traits d'union. Pourtant, il n'y a pas de changement de sens dans, par exemple, Neuville-de-Poitou. Neuville est toujours Neuville, le Poitou est le Poitou.



Donc l'usage d'un nom propre d'une personne donne un (nouveau) nom à un lieu, et donc obilge l'usage des traits-d'union?

Et pourquoi avons-nous un usage incohérent avec l'aéroport CDG, par exemple?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les toponymes dérivés de noms propres de personnes (comme _Charles de Gaulle_) prennent en principe des traits d'union pour les distinguer de ces personnes. C'est systématiquement le cas pour les noms de rue par exemple. Voir aussi :
trait d'union dans les noms d'églises et les noms de rues

Ainsi donc, j'écrirais toujours _l'aéroport Charles*-*de*-*Gaulle, à Paris*-*Charles*-*de*-*Gaulle_, etc.


----------



## Roméo31

Il convient en effet de pouvoir faire la différence entre_ Il a vu Charles de Gaulle_ et_ Il a vu Charles-de-Gaulle._


----------



## danielc

L'usage peut quand même briser une règle. Il y a ici un trait-d'union entre _Paris _et _Charles de Gaulle_, donc _Paris-Charles de Gaulle_.

Plans des terminaux

Pourquoi cette exception? Est-ce que l'on connaît d'autres exceptions semblables pour des lieux de taille ou renommé comparables?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cet exemple est la pire solution ! Il ne faut en aucun cas l'imiter ! 

Si le trait d'union partout devrait être la règle (_Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle_), on pourrait éventuellement tolérer son absence totale (_Paris Charles de Gaulle_). Mais faire les choses à moitié comme ici (_Paris-Charles de Gaulle_) prête encore plus à confusion parce que cela laisse entendre que le nom serait un prénom composé _Paris-Charles_ suivi du patronyme _de Gaulle_. Un trait d'union rapproche en effet deux noms davantage qu'une simple espace alors qu'en fait ici _Paris_ est syntaxiquement plus éloigné de _Charles_ que _Charles_ ne l'est de _de Gaulle_.

On pourrait toutefois envisager l'emploi d'un tiret demi-cadratin en lieu et place du trait d'union. Il est alors séparé des deux noms qui l'encadrent par des espaces.

En bref, de la meilleure à la pire solution :

_Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle_ 
_Paris – Charles de Gaulle_ ()
_Paris Charles de Gaulle_ ()
_Paris-Charles de Gaulle_


----------



## danielc

Le problème est que l'exemple cité est du site officiel des aéroports de Paris, et n'est pas de date récente, je l'ai vu il y a cinq ans, et est certainement plus vieux que cela.  C'est une question d'usage, même si cet usage nous énerve.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est seulement que les aéroports ne sont pas des organes officiels concernant la langue française et n'ont aucune idée de la typographie appropriée.


----------



## danielc

Mais dans ce cas c'est le nom de l'aéroport sur leur site officiel, pas d'autres questions de le langue.

Et voici un site "dédié" à cet aéroport. C'est pareil, je cite
"Aéroport Paris-Charles de Gaulle"

AEROPORT PARIS-CHARLES de GAULLE (Roissy-CDG)

et ici
" La gare SNCF de l’Aéroport Charles de Gaulle"
Train pour Aéroport Charles de Gaulle

et ici, du site officiel de l’Office du Tourisme et des Congrès

"L'aéroport Paris - Charles de Gaulle "

Depuis l'Aéroport Paris - Charles de Gaulle - Office de tourisme Paris - Office de tourisme Paris

(à moins qu'il ne soit pas question d'un trait d'union?)

et ici
"Aéroport de Paris Charles de Gaulle"

Aéroport de Paris Charles de Gaulle.

L'erreur est plus que répandue, elle est entrée dans l'usage.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> (à moins qu'il ne soit pas question d'un trait*-*d'union?)


 Je précise parce que cela revient dans tous tes posts...  « _trait d'union_ » s'écrit sans ... trait d'union, justement.

On me corrigera si je me trompe, mais compte tenu de l'extrait qui suit de cette page :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Trait d'union : généralités : 





> L’emploi du trait d’union est toutefois à éviter dans certains contextes. Par exemple, c’est le tiret, et non le trait d’union, qui liera un toponyme comportant déjà un trait d’union à un autre toponyme. -  Je connais très peu la région du *Saguenay*_*–*_*Lac-Saint-Jean*. (tiret entre _Saguenay_ et _Lac-Saint-Jean_; et non : Saguenay-Lac-Saint-Jean)


  Je crois qu'il faudrait idéalement un tiret (demi cadratin) entre Paris et Charles-de-Gaulle.

Pour des questions liées à l’emploi des traits d’union ou des majuscules, vous pouvez consulter différents articles de la BDL, dont Bâtiments, monuments et lieux publics, Voies de communication,  Établissements d'enseignement et Trait d'union dans les prénoms et les patronymes.


----------



## Terio

Autre aspect de la question : le trait d'union est réservé aux toponymes de nature administrative : noms de rues, de parcs, de municipalités, de régions administratives, de provinces, cantons, départements, etc.

Il ne s'emploie pas dans les toponymes désignant des accidents géographiques:

Le lac des Trois Saumons, la rivière des Mille Îles, le mont des Trois Pins.

Je me suis baigné dans le lac Saint-Jean. / La région administrative du Saguenay—Lac-Saint-Jean.

J'ai visité les îles de la Madeleine. / Le maire de la municipalité des Îles-de-la-Madeleine.

On écrit aussi : La Grande Allée (de Québec) et non la rue Grande-Allée ;  la Première Avenue (et non la Première-Avenue ou La Première-avenue ou la Première avenue). ; la Grande Rivière (et non la Grande-Rivière).


----------



## Nicomon

@ Terio  : D'accord partout, à part un petit détail.  J'aurais mis un demi cadratin entre Saguenay et Lac-Saint-Jean. 
Je vois un tiret long (cadratin) dans ton exemple. 

Pour en savoir encore plus consulter ce site : Commission de toponymie
En particulier ces articles, desquels j'ai copié les citations qui suivent  et où on trouve des exemples corrects et fautifs.

L'utilisation du tiret
L'utilisation du trait d'union


> Quand des toponymes ou des constituants spécifiques sont juxtaposés directement (sans l'emploi d'une conjonction) pour former un nouveau toponyme, et qu'au moins l'un d'eux est composé de plus d'un mot, on relie ces toponymes ou ces constituants spécifiques par un demi-cadratin (appelé aussi _tiret_).





> *Les entités naturelles, les nappes d'eau et les cours d'eau artificiels*
> On ne met pas de trait d’union entre les éléments du spécifique d’un nom d’entité géographique naturelle, de nappe d’eau ou de cours d’eau artificiel (réservoir, lac artificiel, canal, etc.) sauf si :
> - le spécifique provient d’un terme ou d’un toponyme qui comprenait déjà un trait d’union;
> - le spécifique se compose d’une expression comportant un verbe et un sujet ou un complément.
> - le spécifique se compose d'un nom de personne ou d'une expression qui comprend au moins deux constituants anthroponymiques


 En clair... toutes ces règles ne sont pas faciles à retenir.


----------



## Terio

En effet. c'est le demi cadatrin qui convient. (J'ai oublié le code. Il me semble que Word, que j'utilise normalement, le substitue automatiquement si on tape --).


----------



## Nicomon

Word substitue un tiret long / cadratin si on tape --.  

Sinon, pour les claviers avec pavé numérique (en position verrouillée) :
*–* (demi cadratin) =  Alt + 0150
*—* (cadratin) = Alt + 0151


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Bâtiments, monuments et lieux publics


Je suis d'accord avec la plupart des suggestions de la BDL, mais non pas toutes. En particulier, je ne saurais être d'accord avec :

_le centre Marcel-De La Sablonnière_ 

Cette typographie est d'ailleurs d'autant plus curieuse que la BDL indique :


> Les principaux éléments du spécifique sont liés par des traits d’union.




En tout cas, pour moi, dès le moment où un nom de lieu contient le nom d'une personne, les différents éléments de ce nom de personne devraient toujours être liés par un trait d'union. Par ailleurs, à moins que, contrairement à l'usage, le patronyme ne s'écrive avec une majuscule aussi à la particule dite nobiliaire, celle-ci devrait s'écrire en minuscules. J'écrirais donc :

_le centre Marcel-de-la-Sablonnière_


 Je profite de ce message pour vous rappeler que sur les forums WordReference vous pouvez facilement ajouter la plupart des signes typographiques – tirets compris – en cliquant sur l'icône *Ω* en haut de chaque zone de saisie.


----------



## Nicomon

Je présume que selon les rédacteurs de la BDL, les principaux éléments  sont Marcel  *et* De La Sablonnière.
Deux éléments (prénom et nom) plutôt que quatre.    Même principe que   Maurice-Richard / Claude-Robillard.

Je l'ai écrit... ces règles ne sont pas faciles !  Cela dit, moi aussi j'aurais mis des traits d'union partout.

Merci pour la précision au sujet des signes typographiques.  J'aurais dû y penser.


----------



## Terio

Selon le critère de la Ville de Québec, on écrirait:

rue de la Salle-Paroissiale (sous la lettre S, en ordre alphabétique)
rue De La Salle (sous la lettre D)


----------



## Nicomon

Pour revenir à l'exemple de la BDL et lu sur cette page : noms de personnes (trait d’union) - Entrées commençant par N - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction


> - le pont-tunnel Louis-Hippolyte-La Fontaine
> Dans ce dernier exemple, on ne met pas de trait d’union entre _La et Fontaine_, car _La_ et _Fontaine_ sont les deux constituants du nom de famille.


Je crois que c'est selon le même principe que la BDL a écrit :   _le centre  Marcel-De La Sablonnière._

Voir aussi : rue, avenue, boulevard et autres odonymes - Entrées commençant par R - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction


> Les déterminants (_le, la, l’, les, du, des_) et les particules de liaison (_à, de_) prennent ordinairement la minuscule.
> Toutefois, ils prennent une *majuscule* s’ils font partie d’un nom de famille ou s’ils sont les *premiers constituants du spécifique *:
> rue *D*e *L*a Chevrotière (_De_ et _La_ font partie du nom de famille)


----------



## Nanon

Hum... Voilà ce que je trouve sur le site du _« Centre sablon »_ dont il était question plus haut :


> Suite au décès du père Marcel de la Sablonnière, le 20 novembre 1999, la Fondation sablon est mise sur pied afin d’assurer la pérennité du centre et du P’tit Bonheur. *En hommage à ce grand bâtisseur, le Centre Immaculée-Conception est renommé Centre Père Marcel de la Sablonnière en 2002. *
> Historique - Centre sablon



L'usage français (et suisse, si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu plus haut) s'écarte de l'usage canadien dans l'utilisation du trait d'union et le traitement des particules. En France, on écrirait la phrase que j'ai graissée telle quelle, exception faite de la majuscule à _La _Sablonnière (mais pas à _de_).


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que c'est en raison de l'ajout de « Père » qu'il n'y a pas de trait d'union.

J'ai moi aussi été étonnée de lire ce « De » avec une majuscule, qui va à l'encontre de ce qui suit, extrait de :
3.3.9 Noms de famille - 3.3 Cas particuliers - 3 La majuscule - Le guide du rédacteur - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction : 





> Conformément à l’usage le plus fréquent, il est préférable de mettre la _*minuscule*_ à la particule _d’_, _de. _


  Mais il en va autrement au Québec en matière de toponymie, semble-t-il.  Extrait de cette page :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Noms de personnes


> Par ailleurs, conformément aux règles de la Commission de toponymie du Québec, les particules nobiliaires prennent la majuscule dans les toponymes (noms de lieux) et les odonymes (noms de voies de communication).
> 
> *Exemple :*
> - 1250, boulevard *De* Maisonneuve


 Voir aussi cette page : Commission de toponymie


> Peu importe le support d’information, on met une majuscule initiale aux articles et aux particules de liaison s’ils font partie d’un nom de famille.


  C'est suivi d'exemples. 

Mais bon... je m'éloigne des traits d'union, là.


----------



## Nanon

En France, cela donnerait :
1250, boulevard de Maisonneuve _(Maisonneuve est un toponyme) _
1250, boulevard Maisonneuve _(de Maisonneuve est un nom à particule : celle-ci disparaît) _
(la Poste préconise de ne pas écrire de virgule, mais bon, j'ai gardé cette vieille habitude )

Pour les odonymes, les noms d'écoles, de musées... une chose est ce que disent les règles de l'Imprimerie nationale (les noms de personnes prennent des traits d'union : _musée Victor-Hugo_) et autre chose est l'usage courant. Il existe plus de six cents établissements scolaires français qui portent le nom de_ Jules Ferry_, écrit le plus souvent sans trait d'union - sans parler des autres personnalités qui ont aussi donné leurs noms à d'autres établissements.

En ce qui concerne spécifiquement les aéroports, je n'ai rien trouvé dans les règles de l'Imprimerie nationale  mais les deux autres aéroports de Paris s'appellent _Paris-Orly_ et _Paris-Le Bourget _(*). La même logique a été appliquée pour CDG. Seulement, dans_ Aéroport Charles-de-Gaulle_, il est facile d'observer la règle du trait d'union ; mais les trois traits d'union de _Aéroport Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle_, cela commence à faire un peu long. Désolée, je ne tiens pas compte ici du tiret demi-cadratin ou des espaces fines car il faut supposer le cas des personnes qui n'ont pas d'accès direct à ces signes (tout le monde n'écrit pas sur WR) ou même des personnes qui écrivent à la main (si, si, ça existe encore).

(*) En toute rigueur, le troisième aéroport aurait dû s'appeler Paris-Roissy au lieu de CDG. D'ailleurs, la plupart des Français dit Roissy. Mais bon... Et je n'ose imaginer la catastrophe typographique qui se serait immanquablement produite si les autorités s'étaient avisées d'honorer le maréchal Jean de Lattre de Tassigny d'un aéroport .


----------

